# Interesting Facts About UAE Economy



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

- The UAE ranks 24th among top global exporters, above India, Thailand and Australia

- However, this rank improves to 16 when the EU is considered as one economic bloc

- The UAE's merchandise exports exceed Dh412.87 billion ($112.5 billion)

- This is 1.1 per cent of the $10.39 trillion in global exports

- The UAE's economy has grown by 9 per cent between 2003-05

- Overheating caused 6 per cent inflation in 2005

- Nominal UAE GDP has risen from Dh254 billion in 2001 to Dh379 billion in 2004, or by more than 14 per cent a year

- The economy has grown by 6 per cent per year on average over the past decade and 9 per cent in 2003-05

source: http://gulfnews.com/nation/Housing_and_Property/10036652.html


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

not surprised!!


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

does the export totals include the value of oil exports?
and the value of items re-exported?


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice to know.
Thanks.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

6% inflation???

there must have been some serious deflation to counter the estimated 12.5% inflation in dubai.


im not to sure where i got that stat from, but im fairly sure its accurate


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

luv2bebrown said:


> does the export totals include the value of oil exports?
> and the value of items re-exported?


if so, then we must be at the top :angel1: 

i don't have any idea :dunno:


----------



## Freestyler (Apr 30, 2006)

cool


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

something interesting: The UAE is one of the biggest oil producers yet they want to increase the oil prices here.

assholes :bash:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

smussuw, i can understand this but nevertheless don't forget how much we (europe etc) pay for oil.


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

^^ yeh, it makes a big hole in my pocket


----------



## warcry (Mar 5, 2006)

thats a shock i thought Dubai had a higher economy then that.

24th is pretty low lol


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Hm, ok.


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

warcry said:


> thats a shock i thought Dubai had a higher economy then that.
> 
> 24th is pretty low lol


It's not a bad statistic for a country that has a population less than that of most western capital cities.


----------

